# deer feeders and stands within 3 feet of my property!!!!!



## cook5444 (Mar 9, 2021)

What is the law concerning this. I contacted DNR and they were not helpful. This is a safety concern not only an ethical concern. I spoke with folks leasing adjacent property as well as land owner. No results.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 9, 2021)

If it's on their property, what is the problem?


----------



## cook5444 (Mar 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> If it's on their property, what is the problem?





jiminbogart said:


> If it's on their property, what is the problem?


----------



## cook5444 (Mar 9, 2021)

Like I stated. Safety plus if they put stand and feeder on property line I'm sure they wouldn't shoot across the line. These folks have close to 1,000 acres to hunt.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 9, 2021)

Across the line is across the line, man.  

Not a thing you can do about it. 

Do what you want on your side and forget it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2021)

Put a cheap ladder stand up 4 foot from his stand on your property....let him do the worrying. You might need to repaint it every couple weeks tho. You can hunt there too.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

cook5444 said:


> What is the law concerning this. I contacted DNR and they were not helpful. This is a safety concern not only an ethical concern. I spoke with folks leasing adjacent property as well as land owner. No results.


Till they get 1 inch on your property the stands are fine. You can get rid of the feeders by telling DNR you are turkey hunting on your property line.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 9, 2021)

why do people feel like they can force others to abide by some 'rules' on their own property???

Dude, it isn't your land.  Get your nose outta their business and leave them in peace unless you have proof they are breaking some law.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 9, 2021)

I wish somebody would start feeding the deer 3 feet from my property line so that I wouldn't have to do it anymore.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 9, 2021)

What if the adjoining land owner had a fence and cows. Would that be an issue?


----------



## Railroader (Mar 9, 2021)

What if he decided to build a dirt bike track along his side of the line???  With a pair of big triple jumps....


----------



## Blackston (Mar 9, 2021)

I hunt a piece of land that has a natural funnel that comes off the 1500 acres that borders me .It was a happening spot until the hunters on the 1500 figured out where the shooting was coming from , they “ shortstanded me on there side . Nothin I could do about except move. Ain’t no happiness in wondering what err body else is doin .


----------



## twoheartedale (Mar 9, 2021)

They cannot feed during turkey season, if you turkey hunt you can get a ticket. They will also get a visit from Mr. GreenJean's.  .

Other than that, nothing you can do.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 9, 2021)

Put up some Big blue tarps hangin in the trees on your property to block his view
seriously there not much you can do


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> They cannot feed during turkey season, if you turkey hunt you can get a ticket. They will also get a visit from Mr. GreenJean's.  .
> 
> Other than that, nothing you can do.


Ticket should be on them.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 9, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> They cannot feed during turkey season, if you turkey hunt you can get a ticket. They will also get a visit from Mr. GreenJean's.  .
> 
> Other than that, nothing you can do.



I think them feeding on a different tract wouldn’t effect your property.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I think them feeding on a different tract wouldn’t effect your property.


It does. Law is feet from feed, not property line.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 9, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> It does. Law is feet from feed, not property line.



Show me please.  No law that says that as far as I know.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 9, 2021)

cook5444 said:


> Like I stated. Safety plus if they put stand and feeder on property line I'm sure they wouldn't shoot across the line. These folks have close to 1,000 acres to hunt.



How is it a safety issue?

If you feel unsafe, stay away from their property line.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 9, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> It does. Law is feet from feed, not property line.


but how can his property line dictate what a man can or can't do on their side of the line?

Seems to me that it is on the turkey hunter to stay away from the feed, not the property owner to guess when or where someone might be hunting close to his property


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 9, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> They cannot feed during turkey season, if you turkey hunt you can get a ticket. They will also get a visit from Mr. GreenJean's.  .
> 
> Other than that, nothing you can do.



They can feed all they want during turkey season...they just can't hunt turkeys on the affected property.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> How is it a safety issue?
> 
> If you feel unsafe, stay away from their property line.



it is unsafe from his deer to wander over to the other mans feeder.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 9, 2021)

Man's gonna have to wear safety glasses so he don't get corn slung in his eyes.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> Show me please.  No law that says that as far as I know.


*It is unlawful for any person to:*

Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait.
Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait.
Hunt any game or feral hog over bait, or place bait, on any State or Federal managed lands.
Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited.

From DNR regs.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> but how can his property line dictate what a man can or can't do on their side of the line?
> 
> Seems to me that it is on the turkey hunter to stay away from the feed, not the property owner to guess when or where someone might be hunting close to his property


*It is unlawful for any person to:*

Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait.
Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait.
Hunt any game or feral hog over bait, or place bait, on any State or Federal managed lands.
Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 9, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> *It is unlawful for any person to:*
> 
> Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait.
> Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait.
> ...



now that is about as stupid a regulation as I have ever seen....  and besides that, what defines around or near bait?  

Is 50 ft near bait?  100 ft?  100 yards?  1/4 of a mile?  just what is that regulation?

Seems to me that deprives the land owner of enjoying his land for his uses, and would fall under emminent domain laws about compensation.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> now that is about as stupid a regulation as I have ever seen....  and besides that, what defines around or near bait?
> 
> Is 50 ft near bait?  100 ft?  100 yards?  1/4 of a mile?  just what is that regulation?
> 
> Seems to me that deprives the land owner of enjoying his land for his uses, and would fall under emminent domain laws about compensation.


Most laws are stupid, but they are still laws.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 9, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> *It is unlawful for any person to:*
> 
> Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait.
> Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait.
> ...



I guess I'm still missing the "feet" part...


----------



## Milkman (Mar 9, 2021)

A farmer feeding his sheep/cow/goat/pig/horse makes lots of land illegal to hunt turkeys doesn’t it?

How about the farmers planting corn/beans/peanuts?? How long is that field baited?


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> I guess I'm still missing the "feet" part...


I believe the actual code section says 200 yds.  Most DNR use 200 yds for the enforcement. It may be established by case law, but 200 yds the distance used. Someone else correct me or elaborate if I am wrong.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

Milkman said:


> A farmer feeding his sheep/cow/goat/pig/horse makes lots of land illegal to hunt turkeys doesn’t it?
> 
> How about the farmers planting corn/beans/peanuts?? How long is that field baited?


No. He doesn't. Livestock food inside a pasture is not bait.
Growing plants are not bait.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 9, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I believe the actual code section says 200 yds.  Most DNR use 200 yds for the enforcement. It may be established by case law, but 200 yds the distance used. Someone else correct me or elaborate if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> You would be wrong.  There WAS a code that said 200 yds back when deer baiting was illegal and it said that it specifically applied to deer only.  That has since been stricken from the code and there is no distance stated.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I believe the actual code section says 200 yds.  Most DNR use 200 yds for the enforcement. It may be established by case law, but 200 yds the distance used. Someone else correct me or elaborate if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> It's 200 yards.
> ...


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 9, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> You would be wrong.  There WAS a code that said 200 yds back when deer baiting was illegal and it said that it specifically applied to deer only.  That has since been stricken from the code and there is no distance stated.


No I am not.
(4) Any person who takes any big game animal, other than deer, within 200 yards of any place where any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement for any game bird or game animal shall, upon conviction of thereof, be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and shall be punished as provided by Code Section 17-10-4.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks Charlie.  Must have been recently changed to say that.  I stand corrected.


----------



## twoheartedale (Mar 9, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> They can feed all they want during turkey season...they just can't hunt turkeys on the affected property.



Not 3 ft from the mans property during turkey season. I know the hunter on either side will get a ticket.


----------



## DrK (Mar 10, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> *It is unlawful for any person to:*
> 
> Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait.
> Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait.
> ...




Well this might work to your advantage.  If the last statement is true then the warden should be able to help you.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 10, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> Thanks Charlie.  Must have been recently changed to say that.  I stand corrected.



Had to be recent.  I had a friend get a ticket because he had a feeder in the middle of his property and he was 400 yards away from it and the warden gave him a ticket because he said the feeder in the middle of the property was being used to attract turkeys onto his property.  I was also told by a warden that he can ticket you for just having bait on your property while you are turkey hunting and that there is no distance standards with turkeys.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 10, 2021)

cook5444 said:


> What is the law concerning this. I contacted DNR and they were not helpful. This is a safety concern not only an ethical concern. I spoke with folks leasing adjacent property as well as land owner. No results.



So now you know the law.  The neighbor has no problem if you are hunting deer but he would be in violation by placing a feeder so as to be within 200 yards of a spot on your property where you hunt other game animals.  

If you only hunt deer there is little that you can do.  It would be a good idea to recontact the neighbors and discuss it again now that you know what is legal and what is not.  They might be more cooperative when they too know the law.  If they are still uncooperative and If you plan to hunt game animals other than deer wthhin 200 yards of that spot, I expect the DNR will be more helpful if you give them the specifics of the situation when it is timely.  If they do not then you probably have not spoken to the person with enough authority to make it happen.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 10, 2021)

shdw633 said:


> Had to be recent.  I had a friend get a ticket because he had a feeder in the middle of his property and he was 400 yards away from it and the warden gave him a ticket because he said the feeder in the middle of the property was being used to attract turkeys onto his property.  I was also told by a warden that he can ticket you for just having bait on your property while you are turkey hunting and that there is no distance standards with turkeys.


A lot of wardens, like a lot of LEO in general, have no real clue what the law actually says.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 10, 2021)

If it's on his land, it's on his land. He owns that three feet just as much as he owns any of the rest of it.


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 10, 2021)

There's nothing I hate worse than somebody doing what they want to on their own property!!


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 10, 2021)

Got a neighbor has a stand 5 feet from the line pointing at my property. Yea he likes my wind chimes I put up. He has his right's I have my right's..


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have a stand right on the property line. It's a tower, I didn't even put windows in the back, which faced my neighbor's property. It's where the stand has to be for me to shoot 3 of my fields from same stand. He has a stand about 50 feet away and he shoots toward his land. One day I shot the 7 RUM and he fell out of his stand. Didn't get hurt. We both laughed about it.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 10, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Put a cheap ladder stand up 4 foot from his stand on your property....let him do the worrying. You might need to repaint it every couple weeks tho. You can hunt there too.




That would be fun to watch.


----------



## gantt (Mar 10, 2021)

My neighbor has a box stand 20 feet from our property line.   As far as I know he hasn’t  shot a deer on my property. But I really don’t know.    I do know that through deer season I would walk the field that his stand is on looking for arrowheads in the plowed field and he never said anything to me.  It goes both ways.   Your property line is always his property line too. 
next season I’ll be hunting a ground blind 5 feet from a neighbors land.  I did the right thing and let him know ahead of time, and assured him I would not shoot over the line.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Mar 10, 2021)

Like they say, nothing "legally" you can do. Had it happen to me about 3 years ago. Group leases 1,000  acres next to me. First year they hacked & sawed & dozed a road nearly two miles to the very edge of my property. You would have thought they were Seabees. Second year they put feeders & stands & No Trespassing signs within yards of my property. _Third year they lost the lease_.


----------



## jbarron (Mar 11, 2021)

1.  Ignore it.
2.  You've got a free feeder.  Hunt it. 
3.  Let that be your new jumping off / parking spot when hunting that part of your property.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2021)

Go join their club and start hunting around your property and the club v


----------



## GAEngineer (Mar 11, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I believe the actual code section says 200 yds.  Most DNR use 200 yds for the enforcement. It may be established by case law, but 200 yds the distance used. Someone else correct me or elaborate if I am wrong.




I don't read this as being applicable to turkey. This portion of the code refers to "big game." Where is "big game" defined? Does anyone here consider turkey big game?


*§ 27-3-9. Unlawful enticement of game*

(4)* Any person who takes any big game animal*, other than deer, within 200 yards of any place where any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement for any game bird or game animal shall, upon conviction of thereof, be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and shall be punished as provided by Code Section 17-10-4.

**EDIT**

Never mind...

The published regs do show turkey as big game. Learn something stupid everyday...


----------



## GAEngineer (Mar 11, 2021)

jbarron said:


> 1.  Ignore it.
> 2.  *You've got a free feeder.  Hunt it.*
> 3.  Let that be your new jumping off / parking spot when hunting that part of your property.



2 Would be my response. I get along with most of my neighbors, if we didn't talk about it we would both probably presume the feeder was located for mutual benefit.


----------



## catchdogs (Mar 11, 2021)

If your not hunting their property line why would it bother you?


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 12, 2021)

It might be difficult to prove, but there may be a law that prohibits shooting into or across the lands of another. If their stand is in a position where if they fired a shot at a deer standing near the property line and that bullet entered your property, you have both a very unsafe situation and also a violation of said law.

Situations such as this can/does cause hard feelings or bad blood regardless of who is right/wrong so handle with care.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 12, 2021)

Davexx1 said:


> It might be difficult to prove, but there may be a law that prohibits shooting into or across the lands of another. If their stand is in a position where if they fired a shot at a deer standing near the property line and that bullet entered your property, you have both a very unsafe situation and also a violation of said law.
> 
> Situations such as this can/does cause hard feelings or bad blood regardless of who is right/wrong so handle with care.



O.C.G.A. § 27-3-1


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 13, 2021)

I’d tell them & the GW that I’m planning on Turkey hunting RIGHT THERE. Feeder has to go...now...?  Me personally...I can’t wait for shooting deer (over bait)  to be ILLEGAL again. It’s brought nothing but Hogs & these type headaches as far as I’m concerned. I despise it....???


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 13, 2021)

catchdogs said:


> If your not hunting their property line why would it bother you?



Because their method of lazy hunting..is preventing him from Turkey hunting that part of his property....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 13, 2021)

cook5444 said:


> Like I stated. Safety plus if they put stand and feeder on property line I'm sure they wouldn't shoot across the line. These folks have close to 1,000 acres to hunt.


Hunt the middle and you’ll never see they corn on They property. Simple solution to being safe.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 13, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> Because their method of lazy hunting..is preventing him from Turkey hunting that part of his property....


NoSir!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 13, 2021)

What you do on your property cannot affect my hunting privilege on my property.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 13, 2021)

ByLaw!


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 13, 2021)

Which is exactly what I am saying. Them placing “bait” on the property line...is robbing the OP from hunting within a 200 yd radius,of that spot. The OP shouldn’t have to move...the feeder gets moved...


----------



## Throwback (Mar 13, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> Which is exactly what I am saying. Them placing “bait” on the property line...is robbing the OP from hunting within a 200 yd radius,of that spot. The OP shouldn’t have to move...the feeder gets moved...



read the law link above


----------



## Sixes (Mar 13, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> I’d tell them & the GW that I’m planning on Turkey hunting RIGHT THERE. Feeder has to go...now...?  Me personally...I can’t wait for shooting deer (over bait)  to be ILLEGAL again. It’s brought nothing but Hogs & these type headaches as far as I’m concerned. I despise it....???


Property line problems happened way before baiting was legalized.

There will always be people that think they can control what happens on someone else's property.  I deal with it every year with people thinking they control what touches their land.


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 13, 2021)

For some reason..I can’t get that Law Link to open. My understanding is: 
(A) Turkey are considered Big Game,and the adjoining land owner placing “bait” within feet of the property line...makes that 200 yd zone ILLEGAL to Turkey hunt on.(?)
(B) The adjoining land owner is hindering the OP from legally (TURKEY) hunting that area of his property..per the regs that have been in place forever.
(C) If we were discussing DEER hunting...none of what I am saying would (currently)hold water.

What am I missing..??


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> For some reason..I can’t get that Law Link to open. My understanding is:
> (A) Turkey are considered Big Game,and the adjoining land owner placing “bait” within feet of the property line...makes that 200 yd zone ILLEGAL to Turkey hunt on.(?)
> (B) The adjoining land owner is hindering the OP from legally (TURKEY) hunting that area of his property..per the regs that have been in place forever.
> (C) If we were discussing DEER hunting...none of what I am saying would (currently)hold water.
> ...



Try this:

https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-27/chapter-3/article-1/part-1/27-3-1/


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 13, 2021)

Elfiii,I read all of that & was aware of those regs. It  seems to only address “Hunting Without Permission”....not “placing bait,so as to hinder (legal) hunting on an adjoining property”... I wish @C.Killmaster & a current GW would weigh in on this.! Again...if it were Deer season...this would be a non-argument. The way I see it is: During Turkey season,they have to move it...Deer season..tough luck..


----------



## Throwback (Mar 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Try this:
> 
> https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-27/chapter-3/article-1/part-1/27-3-1/


That’s the 2010 version. It’s changed since then


----------



## Throwback (Mar 13, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> Elfiii,I read all of that & was aware of those regs. It  seems to only address “Hunting Without Permission”....not “placing bait,so as to hinder (legal) hunting on an adjoining property”... I wish @C.Killmaster & a current GW would weigh in on this.! Again...if it were Deer season...this would be a non-argument. The way I see it is: During Turkey season,they have to move it...Deer season..tough luck..


10-4 since I’m not current I’ll bow out.  Good luck. If it was on my property line I’d hunt it


----------

